# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  J.J. Cale has passed away

## Richard J

Just a thought, that we should know. J.J. Cale passed away from a heart attack. Mr. Cale was and always will be one of my favorite song-writer. They Call Me the Breeze, After Midnight, Cocaine... and on & on the list goes.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Already being discussed *here*.

----------

